# Feeling a bit lost! *



## BooyGirl (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello to you all! I'm new, and I've had a wander round the site and you all seem a very friendly bunch! Goodness knows how you get to grips with all the lingo!

I've had one failed attempt with ICSI/IVF and I am due to start another cycle next month. Last time there were complications at embryo transfer, so they are going to try things a bit differently this time and it all sounds a bit horrible! But I guess it is all worth it IF it works this time - and that's a big IF!

So I'm feeling a bit lost at the moment - desperately wanting a baby, but dreading the thought of all I'm going to have to go through next month - and potentially all for nothing!

So on that note - hello! and over to you guys!


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF.  Good luck with the ICSI/IVF next month.  It does not take long to get used to the lingo, especially if you become addicted to FF like I have.  

Emma
x x x x


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

hiya

welcome to FF as above this site is very addictive so you will soon catch up xx

you havent said how long you have TTC and if you are faced with any complications on either part?

i too should be starting again with IVF maybe august or september depending on period and any theatre slots on day 14 as doing a short protocol this time last IVF was in may with a BFN   .

hope to chat more

take care

anthea xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Booy/girl* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

I will leave you a couple of links to try out.

ICSI board...............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night at varied times is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## BooyGirl (Jul 15, 2007)

Emma - Kateyn looks gorgeous and wonderful to hear a success story!

Anthea - took me a while to look up TTC and BFN, but we've been trying since May 2005 and sorry to hear about your last go. We have complications with almost every aspect there is! I've got polycystic ovaries, tubal damage, no cycle, not much of a cervix (due to abnormal cells being removed) and my cervix is also angulated and closed!, plus there is a male factor too! But I'm still hopeful! Last time we had 7 embryos, it was just a problem getting them in at Embryo transfer! But they managed it! This time they are going to dilate me from the start to try and make it easier!

I hope your next go is soon - I guess with not having a cycle there isn't the problem of waiting for the right time. We only have to wait because the professor is out of the country til then.


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

hiya

at least you remain positive it will work and fingers crossed it does.   positive vibes at least they are trying something different at embryo transfer good luck with next go.

keep smiling xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi booy/girl, welcome to Fertilty Friends. 

Sorry to hear your last cycle failed and you had a rough time with ET. Hope things go better for you this time around.

Kate has left you some great links to start you off so why not go check them out.

Do let us know how you are getting along.

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  booy/girl 

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~



Booy/Girl said:


> So I'm feeling a bit lost at the moment - desperately wanting a baby, but dreading the thought of all I'm going to have to go through next month - and potentially all for nothing!


I understand what your saying 100% but it has the Potential to work too - and that's the thought to Hold onto in the darkest times


----------



## montymoo (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome to FF i'm also new 2all this,i also had a failed ISCI treatment
but it wudn't put me off  doing it all again!
Theres always that chance that thatattempt will result
in a BFP! .Don't give up hope,
GOOD LUCK 
AT UR NXT GO 
Luv Montymoo 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi booy/girl,
                  I personally think any failed treatment is a step closer to my dream, So bring it on .
    Positivity is the key and patience is paramount. 
      Keep strong and remember it will happen


----------



## BooyGirl (Jul 15, 2007)

misstattoo - I admire your strength!  I will keep going as long as I can afford to!  Where are you with treatment now?

montymoo - same question - are you having another go?


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello Ladies,
                  My treatments were at Ninewells, When i started my 3rd cycle i had said to myself it would be my last, However because it went so straight forward, i didn't have any nasty suprises (unlike my 2nd cycle). Yeah i got BFN but I've been getting them every month for 5 years, i had to look at the disappointment rationally or it would have driven me insane . So yes i will attempt another cycle but possibly in another country...the cost is the same plus you get packages that include your hotel, treatment/holiday... But i'm not sure where's best to go..

      Do you two have dates for when your treatment starts yet?


----------



## BooyGirl (Jul 15, 2007)

misstattoo You've got a really good way of looking at things!  I haven't actually got a cycle at all (polycystic ovaries!) so I don't hav monthly disappointment.  Mind you, never having a period there's nothing to tell me that I'm not pregnant!  So I'm always hopeful which an get a bit wearing when it comes to nothing!  But we have so many complications that it is never likely to happen naturally!

I start taking pro vea on the 13th of this month.  I've never taken it before so not really sure what to expect.  Time will tell I guess!  Have you (or anyone else) any experience of Provea?

I think you're very brave to go abroad - I think I'd be too scared!  So what happens - do you stay away somewhere for the whole cycle?


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello there
              i thought i would never get to grips with all the words and now i use them so it does come i joined nov and getting there now so give yourself some time. i feel a bit like you, you want the baby so much and cant help worry that it just might not work.life is cruel. i am currently down regging for frozen egg transfer (fet) hope to have them back on board by end of month.
                                                                                            good luck   love Trace xx


----------



## BooyGirl (Jul 15, 2007)

Good luck keepinghope!

I had a bit of a panic on Friday!  I have never really had a cycle which is why I can start my next IVF anytime.  It's planned to start on the 13th so that the right doctor is around for ET, as I had trouble last time.  On day 2 of my cycle they want to dilate me to avoid complications at ET this time.  Then on Friday I started bleeding!  I was so worried that it would mess up the plan as if Friday was day 1 then there was no one at the clinic to dilate me!  And I couldn't bare to wait any longer than the 13th to start the cycle!  The nurse I spoke to suggested that I might be pregnant!  Anyway, long story short, and a roller coaster ride of excitement at maybe being pregnant and the worry of messing up the cycle, they now think that I've started a period (my first in many years!) and that I should now start the drugs on the 15th of this month.

Why do these things happen?  All going to plan and then things just happen to panic me!


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun i just wanted to give you a warm welcome to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you need good luck with everything
lea-Anne xx


----------



## montymoo (Jul 21, 2007)

BooyGirl said:


> misstattoo - I admire your strength! I will keep going as long as I can afford to! Where are you with treatment now?
> 
> montymoo - same question - are you having another go?


Hiya,yeah we've got four frozen from our last treatment and was going to have treatment in september.But MDH and i dont think where ready to start it all again at this moment ,its only been a month since we failed ICSI treatment.Need abit of time to recover from that ,its been an hard decision to make as you want to have it asap but you've got to think of all the emotion involved .Good luck with everything in the future.
 
Luv Montymoo xxxxxx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome to the site

like you i have had i failed ivf and have started downregging for my second, like you i am worried sick about it all, but must try and stay positive on the other had its a 50/50 shot so im going to go with the 50 positive side. its not a easy road but this side is a god send with loads of people in the same boat.

good luck with your journey xx


----------



## BooyGirl (Jul 15, 2007)

montymoo I think you're wise to wait - still tooraw I'm sure.  I think you know when you are ready to face it all again.

Keepinghope I start pro vea on Friday so our treatment cycles will probably be quite similar.  Fingers crossed for us both!  And you're right - this site is a brilliant help, being able to share things with people who REALLY understand, rather than those who are trying to.


----------

